# Teamviewer in game



## Dark Ashelin (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi,

I have a problem with Teamviewer. When I try to control my desktop from my laptop, it all works, I can give keyboard and mouse input. However, the moment I go inside my game (an MMORPG called Silkroad), I lose the ability of any mouse or keyboard input. I can't even Alt+Tab to get back out the game (I need to use Teamviewers "Send Ctrl+alt+del" option to get out). But if I switch sides (control my laptop), I CAN give input in game.
Has anyone else had this problem and can help me?

Info:
Laptop: HP EliteBook 8740w running Windows 7
Desktop: iMac running Windows XP
Teamviewer version: 6


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate, Welcome to TSF,

May I ask why you are doing it this way?

Thanks,
Redeye


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

It's more than likely that Teamviewer doesn't work with full screen applications, either do to the fact of internet latency or it just wasn't made to do so.


----------



## Dark Ashelin (Dec 14, 2010)

Redeye3323 said:


> Hey mate, Welcome to TSF,
> 
> May I ask why you are doing it this way?
> 
> ...


Well I want to control the desktop on my appartement while I'm at home with my parents over the weekend.

I will try it again with the game on Windowed mode.


----------



## Dark Ashelin (Dec 14, 2010)

Nope, doesn't work in Windowed mode either.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

I don't believe that Teamviewer is built for the power of games.

Although I have managed to watch somebody play Combat Arms over Teamviewer in the past (however, Combat Arms isn't a good-spec requiring game)


----------



## Dark Ashelin (Dec 14, 2010)

Well it should work with it, because when I take over my laptop's screen via my desktop, it does work, just not the other way around. I've tried it with other people too, and it works to take over their screen (in the game).


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Wireless laptops are exceptionally slow for software like Teamviewer. You could try allocating more resources (_Task Manager > Processes > right click teamviewer.exe > set priority > high_)


----------



## RubyVision (Dec 18, 2010)

Use logmein  works for me


----------

